# Gnarls Barkley



## sivakumar (Jul 29, 2009)

Gnarls Barkley Songs are so interesting to every one. the lyrics are highly imagined. i like this songs so much. my best song in this is A Little Better.
http://www.song-list.net/gnarlsbarkley/littlebetter/tracks

please give your feedback of this forum


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

What is this band being discussed on a classical music forum?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes please move it to the Non-Classical section, so that thanks to the Admins we can now ignore it


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

By the way MI, don't you think Bax looks like Ed Norton? In that picture at least.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

My goodness, dont search for Bax in google image search if there are young children around!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

bassClef said:


> My goodness, dont search for Bax in google image search if there are young children around!


Yeah, he does favor Ed Norton a little. 

Bax was one ugly dude.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

bassClef said:


> Yes please move it to the Non-Classical section...


So let it be written... so let it be done...


----------

